# Ive lost a CD!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Remember i said i was going to start again? Well i was going to, but have discovered that ive lost CD 1! I will search my house for it as im home this weekend, well, for one day really and am going back on Sunday morning to Uni.I'm so stupid. I have NO diea how ive managed to lose the CD.My flat at uni is realy good. fairly small and on the ground floor. Made lots of new friends already which is nice.When im back to uni on sunday i most likely won#t have computer access for a couple of weeks at least. I will try and check email on my works computer every so often.Hopefully see you all soon.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, if you cannt find it email Mike about it.







School sounds okay and nice you have already made new friends.







Good luck with school and check in when you can.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

OK, problem solved. I found the CD, ironically, in a CD player (just not the one i took away with me).I will start on Sunday night when i get back to college.Today we were taught basic counselling skills and stuff, listening to people, the differences between open and closed questions. When not to keep things confidential and stuff. I hope nobody in my flat has got huge rpoblems or im going to find it very hard.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, glad you found it and good your doing them again.







It also sounds like the counseling techniques will be good and useful to and for you in the future. Who is teaching you the techniques?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its just a one day very long and boring briefing of all the dtuff we are supposed to know before everyone moves in. Its the counselling service from the uni. I swear if i ever went to see one of them i would hang myself before the session ended. lol. I'm sure they are very good really. I just don'tget HOW they manage to seem so happy all the time! lol.


----------

